
SoftBank-Backed Pizza Startup Cuts Half of Staff, Stops Making Pizza - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-08/softbank-backed-pizza-startup-cuts-half-of-staff-stops-making-pizza
======
jm1234567890
Zero ability to customize pizza was a killer

